# The See-Food, Reach-Food Diet



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

You’ve heard of the “See-Food” diet haven’t you? No, that’s not the diet where you load up on fish, lobster, crab and mussels. The See-Food Diet is the one that so many of us crack jokes about – it’s the diet where you eat everything in sight! But don’t laugh too hard. Scientists at Cornell [...]

*Read More...*


----------

